# Finally decided to freeze. Cigars before and after vacuum seal



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Well a recent post scared me into freezing. My 50 count humidor is full and has been holding 65% with the help of KL for a solid month. Just such a beautiful sight to finally see it full and I just didn't want a beetle to ruin it all. These are my cigars before and after the vacuum seal!! Enjoy!

Before: 









After:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A couple ziplock bags would have sufficed... :wink:


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> A couple ziplock bags would have sufficed... :wink:


But wouldn't have looked nearly as cool.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

How you put 55 cigars in a 50-count humidor is beyond my imagination.
You must be really good at Tetris.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Little easier when half of them are nubs I suppose. But indeed a challenge.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> A couple ziplock bags would have sufficed... :wink:


Haven't used my vacuum sealer in a while. Why you hatin'!? Hahahaha :smoke:


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Rackir said:


> But wouldn't have looked nearly as cool.


This guy knows what's up!! +1 rep points


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

cartey said:


> How you put 55 cigars in a 50-count humidor is beyond my imagination.
> You must be really good at Tetris.


I had to play Tetris for a little while to get it but I made it work. The Nubs helped!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:
:lever::lever::lever:
NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> I had to play Tetris for a little while to get it but I made it work. The Nubs helped!!


The nubs definitely make it easy to squeeze in extra space.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

cartey said:


> How you put 55 cigars in a 50-count humidor is beyond my imagination.


Did they fit better after the vacuum pack? :rofl:


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

tritones said:


> did they fit better after the vacuum pack? :rofl:


hardy har har


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll bet they are all box pressed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:first:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'll bet they are all box pressed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :first:


Or bag-squished!

j/k - I'm only poking at the OP because I'm jealous of his technological superiority.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'll bet they are all box pressed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :first:


#winning


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Or bag-squished!
> 
> j/k - I'm only poking at the OP because I'm jealous of his technological superiority.


ound: OMFG idk why that made me crack up so hard!!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know if you have vacuum sealed cigars before but when you take them out of the freezer and they look a little wrinkled, don't sweat it. I did the same thing and got scared because they were the shape and had the indentations of my vacuum bags. 3 days in the humidor and it was all back to normal

Just a heads up . 

Looks like a tasty stash too!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> Haven't used my vacuum sealer in a while. Why you hatin'!? Hahahaha :smoke:


Don't worry I vacuum seal just because it looks cool too.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

cartey said:


> How you put 55 cigars in a 50-count humidor is beyond my imagination.
> You must be really good at Tetris.


I have Lotus humidor that is rated for 25 cigars... Oddly enough I have about 45-50 Opus/Anejos in there.. They are mostly 46+RG. But its stuffed full.. I wanna know what ring gauge they though you were gonna put inside.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'll bet they are all box pressed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :first:


LOL... I did the same thing once to some n/c. I now put them in something rigid before V/S individual sticks..

On my first package of CC's I put a 3pk of HDM Epi1's between two boxes of other cigars and vac sealed them all together.. Everything was good. Then a few days later I opened the freezer and noticed the 3pk in the middle was squished. When I opened them they had a nice box press to them. I thought I was gonna have to smoke em like that. But a few days back in the humidor you could never tell they were once box pressed!!! :lol:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I just did this for the first time and was scared I'd press them so I hit the seal button before it got too far along. Came out great...and I told my wife I got the sealer for fishing and hunting


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I just did this for the first time and was scared I'd press them so I hit the seal button before it got too far along. Came out great...and I told my wife I got the sealer for fishing and hunting


Some sealers don't have that option.. Mine unfortunitly does not.. It seals when its good and ready.. :???:


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> I don't know if you have vacuum sealed cigars before but when you take them out of the freezer and they look a little wrinkled, don't sweat it. I did the same thing and got scared because they were the shape and had the indentations of my vacuum bags. 3 days in the humidor and it was all back to normal
> 
> Just a heads up .
> 
> Looks like a tasty stash too!


Thanks for the heads up and I do try to keep my stash as tasty as possible!!!


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Some sealers don't have that option.. Mine unfortunitly does not.. It seals when its good and ready.. :???:


Mine doesn't have the option either! Oh well, it seems as if I wont have a problem anyways!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to see your freezing them before an outbreak happens 

I'm not sofisticated enough for a vacuum seal, I had to resort to using two coffee straws and a couple freezer bags. Tasting the prelight draw on a bag of cigars can be "interesting" sometimes.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Glad to see your freezing them before an outbreak happens
> 
> I'm not sofisticated enough for a vacuum seal, I had to resort to using two coffee straws and a couple freezer bags. Tasting the prelight draw on a bag of cigars can be "interesting" sometimes.


hahah yes! That is the truth!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

great looking stash you have Alex!


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> great looking stash you have Alex!


Thank you, thank you!! I try!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> ound: OMFG idk why that made me crack up so hard!!


Because Mike is able to crack jokes subliminally that will hit you later when you're at the coffee shop and you suddenly start laughing and everybody around you thinks your insane.:jaw:


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> I don't know if you have vacuum sealed cigars before but when you take them out of the freezer and they look a little wrinkled, don't sweat it. I did the same thing and got scared because they were the shape and had the indentations of my vacuum bags. 3 days in the humidor and it was all back to normal
> 
> Just a heads up .
> 
> Looks like a tasty stash too!


O good. Mine certainly came out squished. A figurado also got bent . Hoping that it won't affect the draw.


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

i picked up some freezer bags today..hopefully it goes well


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Dubv23 said:


> I don't know if you have vacuum sealed cigars before but when you take them out of the freezer and they look a little wrinkled, don't sweat it. I did the same thing and got scared because they were the shape and had the indentations of my vacuum bags. 3 days in the humidor and it was all back to normal
> 
> Just a heads up .
> 
> Looks like a tasty stash too!


yah this is very important

I am a huge advocate for foodsaver bags

but is is important hat you don't suck 100 % of the air out or it can damage the sticks.


----------

